# Going to see the lights, then dinner!! What a surprise treat!



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

My sis just told me our friends want to take us to see the Lights at Shore Acres, and also sip some hot apple cider Then they are taking us to Chinese dinner, yum!

This is such a cool, christmas gift, my fave part will be the lights.  I hope the rain holds off, and I can grab some photos to share with you guys.  If you want a doggy-bag from dinner, you will have to send my your addy, LOL!! Click link to see more pics if you like, out at our Park  See lots more if you google "shoreacres christmas lights, coos bay, oregon"
http://shoreacres.net/holiday-lights/


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2014)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> So beautiful!!!



Aren't they Rose!!  Look at this one I just found I never knew they added this one/display:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2014)

oh my! Thanks, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

I've never gotten many night-photos, so I am really hittin the books today.  I found a super, neat cheat sheet for settings that work well on night photos so wish me luck!!  I so hope to get some good ones this year.  I've NEVER been to shoreacres lightshow and I am from the area, LOL Well, Oregon  It's only 5 bucks a carload for parking, then you get to wander about.  Suuuuuuuuure hope it doesn't rain, LOL!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2014)

I can feel your excitement all the way this side of the Pond Denise... I hope you have a fantabulous evening! ..


----------



## Raven (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Denise.  Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I can feel your excitement all the way this side of the Pond Denise... I hope you have a fantabulous evening! ..



LOL, yeah, I don't get out much these days, LOL!!  Thanks you sooooooooo much Hollydolly!!



Raven said:


> Beautiful pictures Denise.  Have a wonderful evening.



Thanks Raven, just hope I get more pics, working at my camera now


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2014)

Sounds like fun, enjoy!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, we may end up just going to dinner as the weather isn't cooperating.  We have some days left to go though if we don't get to go tonight


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 22, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok, here's a slideshow I did for all, and includes lights from shoreacres Hope you enjoy denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hope anyone that wanted to see the pictures/slideshow saw it 

Our weather report was sunshine all week, and last night we got dumped on again.  We'll be snuggled in with family though so going to enjoy!  Here's hoping you are all having the best of seasons Denise


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Haha!! That is Brilliant Denise...:goodone: what programme did you use to make the video and get the music onto it?

Did you have a wonderful time?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2014)

Great slideshow Denise, missed that yesterday, so much fun enjoyed it very much!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes! We did have a good time, lots of laughter Hollydolly  Thanks, and glad you liked the vid, lol

I used Windows Live Movie Maker which came with my Windows 7.  It has a feature to Add Music, and set the slideshow length to match the music.  I downloaded the music off Youtube, and use an online Free site where you insert the Youtube Video URL, and it converts it to an MP3 file.  That is what you upload to the Win live movie maker.  The site to convert the youtube video is here: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/

The only thing I couldn't find, and I was in a hurry of course because of other christmas preparation, was that the transitions (flipping, fading of pics) didn't have an "apply to all" that I could find, so I had to add each different transition separately to each slide.  Maybe I'll get the chance to explore the program more, or find a program that does that auto hugs and Merry Christmas!! denise:christmas1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 24, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great slideshow Denise, missed that yesterday, so much fun enjoyed it very much!!


Thanks Seabreeze  I sure love the christmas'y things Matrix added!!  Hope your christmas is wonderful!! Denise


----------

